# Music for Brass Trio in Three Movements



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

I plan on submitting this whimsical little piece to a contest this coming December. Because of that I would appreciate any criticism, especially that which deals with instrumental possibilities, problems with the score/parts, and other technicalities (I am not very experienced and I know that at least something in this piece is probably out of reach.)

Anyway, I really liked writing this, especially the middle movement. The PDF for scores and parts and the mp3 will be attached.

Thanks for taking the time to listen!

View attachment Music for Brass Trio in Three Movements - Full Score.pdf

View attachment Music for Brass Trio in Three Movements - Horn in F.pdf

View attachment Music for Brass Trio in Three Movements - Trumpet in Bb.pdf

View attachment Music for Brass Trio in Three Movements - Tuba.pdf


mp3: http://www.filedropper.com/musicforbrasstriointhreemovements


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not sure when I'll post score suggestions as I'm tied up for the next few days, but yes, visually it needs work. There are a few performance execution concerns too.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I have no technical criticism, but I enjoyed this a lot, especially the counterpoint!

You might want to make the final movement a bit... longer. Somehow it feels like an inconclusive ending, almost like an afterthought. This is how I feel as a layman fan of Stravinsky. Perhaps you meant the slow final movement to complement the slow first movement, but somehow this complementarity doesn't come across.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

SeptimalTritone said:


> I have no technical criticism, but I enjoyed this a lot, especially the counterpoint!
> 
> You might want to make the final movement a bit... longer. Somehow it feels like an inconclusive ending, almost like an afterthought. This is how I feel as a layman fan of Stravinsky. Perhaps you meant the slow final movement to complement the slow first movement, but somehow this complementarity doesn't come across.


Thanks! I would have preferred the ending to be longer as well, but due to piece time constraints I had to make it a short little farewell. The piece itself is relatively short and so the last movement follows suit.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a few examples that you can study and apply to the entire piece. I'm probably going to mention more things in another post, but for now the PDF below emphasizes two concepts: (1) avoid unnecessary accidentals as much as possible. The more you have, the more the players have to mentally work which after a while becomes too tiring to wish to keep going (2) avoid augmented and diminished intervals whenever possible (it's not always). Players are trained to hear very quickly a major 3rd when they see one (not it's enharmonic diminished 4th) or a minor 3rd (not it's enharmonic augmented 2nd).

View attachment Danie's trio - examples of notation changes.pdf


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, thank you Vasks for taking the time to do this! I really appreciate it, and these kinds of things really help.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

The video for those not wanting to download a file:


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh by the way Daniel.

Out of your recent work, this Stravinskian brass trio is really quite outstanding. I see in your OP that you're planning on submitting this to a contest? Have you submitted it yet? When can we congratulate you when you win?


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you so much SeptimalTritone! I appreciate it. I am submitting it, at the coming end of this month. I just need to finish up score revision and make sure everything is play-able before sending it in. Not sure when it will be announced, but again thank you for your wishful thinking!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys should there be more "take a breath" spaces in the second movement, or is it just implied that you take a breath whenever?


----------

